# High Heat Brisket



## Cliff H. (Oct 5, 2006)

I was just reading over at TVWB board about cooking brisket for 4-5 hrs at 350.  

Not sure but it seems like this method would work best in the oven.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2006)

I believe they also inject the hell out of it...sounds like pot roast to me.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 5, 2006)

Didn't work for me, ended up making soup with it.


----------



## Finney (Oct 5, 2006)

You'll see times like that in a lot of BBQ books.  And I think Raichlen does them about that long on a grill.  Never tried it though.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please allow me to clarify...there is nothing wrong with injection....but from what I read and have seen inregards to the 3hr 350 brisket...one injects a ton of liquid into it amd then it cooks like a pot roast...and has a different texture to a low and slow brisket...I'm about ready for a pot roast my self  (I should have eaten the brisket I turned into a pot roast at Oinktoberfest  )


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 5, 2006)

Myron Mixon pumps his like crazy with a combination of juices among other things and cooks in 5 hours as well.  He's fared well using this method in contests.  I've never tried it so I can't say how it tastes, but I guess it's good if done right.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2006)

To each there own...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 5, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> low and slow [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif] and then you will know



What BigE1 said.


----------



## john pen (Oct 6, 2006)

My first cook on my new WSM was a brisket. Due to all the shiny surfaces (so they say), I couldnt get the temp below 280. Cooked my brisket in 4 hours or so if  remember correctly. Was also one of the best briskets Ive cooked to date...


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't think I have really ever paid much attention to the cut of meat.  I suppose that would have a lot of bearing on the method.  

Are all cryo vac briskets ID'd by grade or do most just say brisket?


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 6, 2006)

craig castille said:
			
		

> The final result was a tender and moist product from a crappy cut.



This kinda goes against everything that I have been taught and a little bit of tough as boot brisket due to hight temps.  

Brisket in general is a crappy cut of meat.  That is the beauty of low and slow.  

Anything else just don't seem right. 


ps: I never even cosidered the science behind low and slow or collagen or platue until I joined the board.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 6, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> bige1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't agreeing or disagreeing with one method or another.  Obviously MM has had alot of success using his method.  On the other hand so have other pitmasters that do their briskets the more traditional "low and slow" method.  Me being one of them.  

This debate is no different than foil vs. no foil, sand vs. water, briquettes vs. lump, etc.  If you have a method that works for you and you and the people eating your Q are satisfied with it, then that's all that matters.  Whether it takes 3 hours or 13 hours, the finished product is all that matters.

FWIW, I've cooked choice and select briskets, low and slow and couldn't tell one single bit of difference. Actually the select may have even been a little bit more tender than the choice.


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

Craig,  I went to the "other" board and read your post... a lot of what you and Kevin were saying made sense.  I'll give it a try one of these days.


----------



## kickassbbq (Oct 6, 2006)

*Fast Track Smokin?????*

I have done the Briskets and the Butts at 350-400.  I do like Low and Slow, but if you don't have 15 hours, try it.  I think my Briskets done in 4.5 hours are the BEST I have ever had.  Same with the Butts.
I would not have believed it, but it's true for me.
Put it on at 7, eat at noon.
Myron Mixon has won more trophies than any other person in America using that method.  Works for him and works for me.
I did NOT inject.  I just do them the same way I do the Low and Slow.  
Rinse with clear water, put on my rub and:
3 hours at 350-400, cover with foil for an hour, uncover the last hour for bark. 
Smoke On!!!!!!!
ed


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

So you're doing a 3-1-1 cook.


----------



## kickassbbq (Oct 6, 2006)

*3-1-1???*

Yes.  Myron Mixon's technique is just that.  
350-400 for 3 hours, cover with foil for 1 hour and uncover for another hour.
I put my meats in aluminum pans and add some beer.  When you cover with foil, cover the pan and all.  Those juices really make the meat tender and moist.
Pull the Brisket at 195, cover for an hour and slice it like butta.  Same with the Butts.
Smoke On!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

Beer?!?!?!?   I've heard about that stuff.


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 6, 2006)

Now that's what I call gravy. !!!!!!   

Al


----------

